# Introducing my self, anda Project. Showing Venezuela to The world, Danger and beauty.



## trevisophotography (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello ! My name is Stefano Treviso, I'm a 21 years old self taught photographer, currently going to formally study photography in September.  I Started a Project, with a Blog, to slowly, according to the funds acquired, show Venezuela to the world, the country where I live. 

It's a beautiful paradise, geographic beauties with no opponent, but also very dangerous, rob, theft, kidnapings, pirates, everything. 

I will initiate next week or past next week, to post on my blog, all my coast travel, to show people, beaches, and places you will find moving, beautiful, and tempting to go. 

For information on the project and progress, please check my website often, here are the links:

Treviso Photography

Treviso Photography

Here You will read, my toughts, my travels, and any good content I believe I Can Share.  

This will be a very difficult task, well, i need armed bodyguards to take out a camera here and travel to lonely places, but thats life, full of danger an adrenaline, and, it is worth it. 

Sincerely,

Stefano Treviso. 

Treviso Photography
Instagram: stefanotrevisop
Email: trevisofotografia@gmail.com


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 19, 2014)

> It's a beautiful paradise, geographic beauties with no opponent, but also *very dangerous, rob, theft, kidnapings, pirates, everything. *
> 
> I will initiate next week or past next week, to post on my blog, all my coast travel, to show people, beaches, and places you will find moving, beautiful, and *tempting to go.*
> 
> This will be a very difficult task, well, *i need armed bodyguards to take out a camera here and travel to lonely places*, but thats life, full of danger an adrenaline, and, it is worth it.



Armed bodyguards and pirates seem like good arguments not to go but good luck.


----------



## trevisophotography (Jul 19, 2014)

My friend! Everything in this life has a price, and since I know my way around here, and have the right people, i will try my best to doccument as much as possible of the beauties and the dangers. For example there is a photo on the main page of my blog of kids playing soccer in a Barrio ( hood ) i took it with telephoto lens and hiding in the right place, entering a Barrio with anything worth money, is risking life, but an effort can be made, to capture as much as possible.  

The Reason for a Body Guard, is the camera, if you go with people to the beache with no valuable belongings, its not likely you get robbed, there are possibilities, but few, but if I go alone flashing my gear, i will get robbed for sure.  

Cheers ! Sincerely,

Stefano Treviso

Cheers !!


----------

